
Trump Era Real-Time Hate Crime Mapper - malmsteen
http://www.h8map.com/
======
mordocai
Do hate crimes against trump voters count? Because I have seen those have been
reported as well.

~~~
bwb
Typically political views haven't been viewed as a hate crime. So I believe
that should be classified as just crime :).

A hate crime is generally one that is inspired by race/ethnicity and gender.

~~~
dogma1138
Gender isn't a protected group, beating a woman isn't a hate crime it's an
assault.

Hate crimes have very strict definitions in most jurisdictions, and even those
definitions are often a slippery slope bordering on thought policing.

Overall if you beat some one because they are gay you should be charged with
aggravated assault and sentenced in the same manner as any other person who
thinks it's OK to physically assault some one.

The only time where hate crimes can somewhat be considered useful for
protecting society is in non-violent crimes, but even then there usually parts
of the criminal code that would cover the crime better.

------
binalpatel
It'll be interesting to see whether you see many hate crimes with this - and
whether they'll be different than the baseline before Trump was elected.

My gut tells me that there won't be a drastic upswing (in the belief of the
basic decency of bulk of the American people), but let's see if that actually
holds.

Edit: On a closer look - the data will be self reported, and the premise
behind it is "there are serious consequences, and this is how we'll report
them", which isn't necessarily the most fair way to go about things.

~~~
rubyfan
The fact that there is no baseline presented and it's some sort of reaction to
a perceived increase in hate crimes post Trump is telling about the author.
This is either naivety or ill intentioned. Frankly the reaction from CNN
commentators, protesters and the armchair outrage on Facebook is a little over
done. Because a small amount more people voted for Trump than Clinton doesn't
mean we've suspended our constitution, individual rights or protections for
protected classes.

And for the record I am not a Trump vote, just an independent thinker.

~~~
binalpatel
Completely agree - I can't vote (yet!), but I was Democrat leaning. Trump
winning was good for me - in that it opened my eyes to another half of America
I had quite frankly been ignorant of, as a tech worker that's been doing quite
well for the past few years.

------
dogma1138
Did I miss something? Will every hate crime is now going to be blamed on
Trump? Do what effectively are riots in Portland count as one?

------
lobotryas
As I suspected, not a word about telling the truth or saying that reports will
be validated. We've already had at least one incident where a person lied
about a Trump supporter attacking them and committing a hate crime[1]. This
easily encourages more lies.

[1] -
[https://www.google.com/amp/dfw.cbslocal.com/2016/11/10/musli...](https://www.google.com/amp/dfw.cbslocal.com/2016/11/10/muslim-
student-lied-about-hate-crime-by-man-in-trump-hat/amp/)

~~~
dogma1138
And even if they were this is getting crazy 50 or so million people voted for
him, calling them all racists is a joke.

Not American, not a trump supporter but I have a huge disdain towards
demagoguery of this level.

------
exhilaration
The United States looks beautifully calm and crime-free in Chrome 54 (Mac).

~~~
bwb
I wish, I had a friend groped yesterday by a stranger who then screamed at her
it was ok as it was trump america... WTF. I think the majority of trump
supporters are against this shit, but yesterday was not fun to read facebook
and all the stuff popping up from the alt right racists.

~~~
melling
How do you know it was a Trump supporter or a pissed off Democrat?

[http://nypost.com/2016/11/11/assassination-threats-
against-t...](http://nypost.com/2016/11/11/assassination-threats-against-
trump-flood-twitter-after-election-shocker/)

[http://www.theamericanmirror.com/video-anti-trump-rioters-
br...](http://www.theamericanmirror.com/video-anti-trump-rioters-brawl/)

------
marpstar
does the Trump Era start today, or at his inauguration?

~~~
Blaaguuu
Right now, I think the 'Trump Era' in this context is simply referring to this
time in which assholes and bigots appear to feel emboldened by the perception
that over 50% of America agrees with their hateful views.

(Probably an inaccurate perception, but that seems to be some people's
takeaway)

